# Hello from Devon, UK



## jeleanor11 (Dec 6, 2017)

Hello! Current owner of six females; Penny, Paisley, Pip, Pixie, Penelope and Primrose! Looking for two more girls to add to my group, and to hopefully start breeding in the future.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome  Would love to see pictures of your girls


----------



## jeleanor11 (Dec 6, 2017)

Thank you! I would love to post some. How do I do that here, please? They also have an instagram account, it's @pocket_pets if you want to check them out!


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

jeleanor11 said:


> Thank you! I would love to post some. How do I do that here, please? They also have an instagram account, it's @pocket_pets if you want to check them out!


Ooh, we already sort of know each other, then  I am @veryangryfairy

To share pictures here you need to upload to an image host (I use tinypic) and then use the link from there and the img tags here.


----------



## jeleanor11 (Dec 6, 2017)

haha, that is so funny! You are one of my favourite instagram accounts. I can't believe we met on here too! Sorry for the very late replies, I don't go on this forum enough. I'm still finding my way around


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

Welcome!

You have a very nice and fun setup for your mice. That X-Ray photo was interesting- too bad for the mouse.


----------



## jeleanor11 (Dec 6, 2017)

Thank you so much! And yeah, I work in a vets so it was very interesting to me too - but horrible at the same time, as Peanut was such a lovely girl and I hated to see her suffering. I am so glad we got answers though, I am lucky to know I made the right decision to have her put to sleep


----------



## Rachel (Oct 18, 2017)

Welcome


----------

